# Does anybody elses body just feel 'out of sync'?



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

I get how DP and DR can make you question life, existence etc, but what I dont get is how it can make your feel so physically uncomfortable. Like real physical sensations of awkwardness to the point where you want to run away from yourself, which is just stupid.
Does anybody get freaked out by feelings that parts of your body dont belong to you. Like moving your arms, or tilting your head feels completely alien? I guess this stems from too much inward thinking, almost to the point where it is obsessive. When, I start to think too deeply, it becomes scary to even move my limbs on my own accord. And feels damn horrible too. I'm convinced there must be some nasty neurological disease slowly eating away at the parts of my brain that interpret my immediate environment, and that control my movement that must be making me feel so weird. Sometimes it gets so intense that just being alive feels bizarre!


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

It always amazes me how people on this forum can post descriptions of their symptoms and its so close to my own symptoms I feel as if I could have written the post.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

It always amazes me how people on this forum post a response to a post about somebodies symptoms thats so close to my own I feel as if I could have written the response myself.

Basically i'm saying "Ditto" to razer777's post. "Out of sync" for sure.

PDubya86: One of the first things I said when this started for me was "I feel 2 steps behind myself" (not literal 2 steps behind.. more figurative, like in time. an offset metronome... or like you said, out of sync)


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

PDubya86 said:


> I get how DP and DR can make you question life, existence etc, but what I dont get is how it can make your feel so physically uncomfortable. Like real physical sensations of awkwardness to the point where you want to run away from yourself, which is just stupid.
> Does anybody get freaked out by feelings that parts of your body dont belong to you. Like moving your arms, or tilting your head feels completely alien? I guess this stems from too much inward thinking, almost to the point where it is obsessive. When, I start to think too deeply, it becomes scary to even move my limbs on my own accord. And feels damn horrible too. I'm convinced there must be some nasty neurological disease slowly eating away at the parts of my brain that interpret my immediate environment, and that control my movement that must be making me feel so weird. Sometimes it gets so intense that just being alive feels bizarre!


I have had a few days of my arms & legs feeling physically numb just recently. I always forget how distracting that is. 
When my movements appear to happen automatically my thoughts are much more awkward than my body - I can get so surprised by watching myself walk down the road I get scared I'll fall








Watching myself like that it always appears like my movements are actually more fluid, less clumsy then when I am aware of being in charge of my body. Go figure.

This much is for sure: DPD does not harm your brain. Just the owner


----------



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've had this shit for months now. Sometimes when I feel it bubbling up, it gets pretty intense, and it feels like Im going to have a seizure or just explode or something. Has never happened and I'm sure it will never happen. 
Maybe hypnosis would be something to consider to break the obsessive thought process. 
I wish I could just turn back the clock and not spend one single second of the waking day thinking about this weird feeling...like most other normal people!


----------

